# Yo



## deltapapatango (Dec 31, 2015)

What's going on?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

deltapapatango said:


> What's going on?


Dc muther fucker, where ya bin?

haha haha 


TT


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

deltapapatango said:


> What's going on?



Can't wait for your next post.:dry:


----------



## deltapapatango (Dec 31, 2015)

yeah well you know, just looking for some knowledge from the local gurus :')


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

deltapapatango said:


> yeah well you know, just looking for some knowledge from the local gurus :')


I'll suggest asking a snowboard related question then.
Or introduce yourself - Where do you ride? What type of riding do you like? How long have you been riding? Etc.

"What's going on?" is painfully vague.


----------



## deltapapatango (Dec 31, 2015)

I was just content with reading the information but yeah I see your point.

Total beginner. Friend lent a board and I like it.

Live in the Calgary area so it's a shame I haven't really taken advantage of that so far in my life with all the great locations nearby.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

You must be the coolest person like ever.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


>


Now That's whats goin on yo


----------



## deltapapatango (Dec 31, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Now That's whats goin on yo


Glad you figured it out? I didn't. Think this is a multiple account?
:surprise:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

deltapapatango said:


> Glad you figured it out? I didn't. Think this is a multiple account?
> :surprise:


Hmmm
Multiple account? What do you mean? Are you saying there's people actually dumb, childish and with nothing better to do than create multiple accounts in a snowbkarding forum?
No way man. 

What I said is that those super duper dual snowboards is where it's at.


----------



## deltapapatango (Dec 31, 2015)

Well I went out with my second hand gear and loved it. Only hit the bunny runs at the local city hill. Snow was so hard packed it hurt when I bailed every time I went down. Love it.

Board kinda did it's own thing. Tried to catch an edge and turn but no dice. Just spun the whole shebang and then caught and edge sideways - faceplant or right to my axx. Board is a GNU Metal Guru. Change board or stick with it because my level of experience still is weak?


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

deltapapatango said:


> What's going on?


Hoyts suck get you a athens. Secondly, you are probably one of those guys that wears full camo or carhart while boarding.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

One word: Lesson


----------



## deltapapatango (Dec 31, 2015)

gmore10 said:


> Hoyts suck get you a athens. Secondly, you are probably one of those guys that wears full camo or carhart while boarding.


Carhart? Haven't seen that yet. Pretty hard o buy gear these days that isnt camoed out.

Hoyt has it down with the carbon. Love my Carbon Defiant Turbo.


----------



## deltapapatango (Dec 31, 2015)

Oldman said:


> One word: Lesson


yeah I did just went for it.


----------

